# any way to make ''flattening'' of my island quicker?



## HungryForCereal (Aug 2, 2020)

i wanna flatten my whole town but the thought and process of it is intimidating mainly of the reason how tedious and long it'll be. my island is really terraformed and a lot of furniture displayed and it will really take a long while for me to reduce my island. do you guys have any tips to share?


----------



## BluebearL (Aug 2, 2020)

Unfortunately there really isn't much you can do to make the process any less painful. Inviting a bunch of people listed in your best friends list to remove any flowers could really speed things up. Just do it one section at a time and make sure you have enough room on your beaches to store furniture. That or get rid of it by selling or giving it away. You are also going to need to remove trees obviously to un-terraform areas so this is another instance that getting people labelled under best friend could really help. You could even have a large area designated for lots of fruit ready for you to eat for tree removal.


----------



## Peach_Jam (Aug 2, 2020)

sadly theres not much you can do to make the process quicker ;;v;; doing it in steps or sections helps a lot though! For example, you can start by removing all furniture and custom designs, then later remove all trees and flowers, and then you can finally start tearing stuff down. I wish best friends could come over and help with terraforming :< it would definitely speed things up a whole lot


----------



## bxbblegum (Aug 2, 2020)

yeah flattening whole sections is definitely Not Fun but I've found the best way to cope with it is just to put some Netflix on in the background and just take it a section at a time! good luck! but like someone else said you could get people to help with flowers to ease it a bit


----------



## Hobowire (Aug 2, 2020)

Nope. One tile at a time. QoL stinks with terraforming.   Be careful not to hit the same time again.


----------



## Lotusblossom (Aug 2, 2020)

Yes

After removing everything off the cliff and youre going to tear down the cliff.. Well if youre on the outside of the cliff youll probably realize u have to tear the cliff down sort of in seperate parts not right next to each other in a row along the outside because it will take twice as long.. only doing half of the tile each time so you have to do every other tile so that it tears down the whole tile not half of it (on the outside).. but if you tear it down in stripes with a cliff on ethier side so in the middle not the outside rather like every other row and thats the easiest and quickest because u can do it straight in a row and not have to move the character.   then when youre left with  the stripes u have to do every other tile
.. that way u only have to do it half as much but u do need to move the character around more.. i think sometimes when u do like a corner thats like sticking out it will tear down like one and a half tiles sometimes..

So you could just go straight into the middle tearing it down to the center of the cliff and then tearing it down from the inside out in a cross and then in stripes would be quickest and then every other tile in the stripes


Now im wondering if we were to do it in a criss cross pattern f that would be quickest but i havent tried it yet


----------



## salttacos (Aug 2, 2020)

I just watch YouTube and Twitch in the background. Makes it feel like it goes by faster.


----------



## Stevey Queen (Aug 2, 2020)

Having the funds you need to move houses and shops ready before you start flattening and redesigning your town will save you so much time. I would calculate how much you’ll need and get it before starting. It was a pain for me when I was broke and redesigning my town, especially when it was a mess to get around.


----------



## loveclove (Aug 2, 2020)

Your island is gorgeous!! Can I ask why you decided to tear it down?


----------



## Nicole. (Aug 4, 2020)

Stevey Queen said:


> Having the funds you need to move houses and shops ready before you start flattening and redesigning your town will save you so much time. I would calculate how much you’ll need and get it before starting. It was a pain for me when I was broke and redesigning my town, especially when it was a mess to get around.



I was literally thinking of this a few days ago when I was also thinking of flattening and starting from scratch. Its also worth mentioning that it costs 10,000 bells to demolish a bridge/incline.


----------



## SirSean (Aug 4, 2020)

It's one heck of a tedious process. I can't imagine how long it would take to flatten a whole island.


----------



## BalloonFight (Aug 4, 2020)

I just wanted to chime in that you have an incredible island! I understand if you have another vision you want to complete with a fresh canvas to work with, but honestly you've done an incredible job already on your current one. 

Advice on flattening it though: Watch a movie or a TV show in the background haha


----------



## marea (Aug 4, 2020)

It is meant to be tedious and slow i think ha! Good luck though, and if it gets boring just take a break. There is no need to do it in one go.


----------



## Lotusblossom (Aug 4, 2020)

Trade tbts for millions of bells


----------



## wanderlust// (Aug 5, 2020)

i’ve visited your da and the lag gets pretty bad so i’d imagine it’d be difficult to comepletly flatten your island. best thing you could do would prob be to do it in sections?


----------

